# My new gift to myself....New router and lift



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So for christmas....my wife bought me a jessem rout-r-lift as I had mentioned I wanted to build a new router table....and wanted this lift for it. So I had planned on putting my craftsman pro 2.25 hp router into it...(a two year old version of the current craftsman pro).....but the more I thought about it...the more I was going to miss the D-Handle base that I use for almost all my free hand work........ So low and behold....I went out and got myself another router. Now I know there are alot of routers out there....but I'm tickled pink with my current 2.25 hp craftsman pro.....and the 2.5 hp is a step up (just without the d-handle base)....so I stuck with what has worked for me and here's my newest addition to my shop.... Now I just need to get working on my table.......


----------



## jepp (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice. 

I made my router bench out of steel tube. This is not advice as you are an experienced wood worker just conversation. 

Weather here goes from 3 degrees C to 43 degrees C. I use to get a lot of swelling and shrinkage in my bench frames and the joints and fasteners would loosen. So I now have all steel bench frames. (No movement) Just an explanation. 

I like the look of your Craftsman router, it looks solid. Are the American made. We don't get them here.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Jeff, 

They aren't American made....just sold here. Where are you from??


----------



## jepp (Jan 6, 2014)

G day. I am in Western Australia.


----------

